

Who will be the next king of web frameworks? - anilmujagic
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=asp.net%20mvc%2C%20ruby%20on%20rails%2C%20node.js%2C%20python%20django&cmpt=q
Ruby on Rails was the way to go few years ago. What do you think will be the way to go in next few years? I&#x27;m on the crossroads trying to decide in which one to invest my time?
======
sehr
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=asp.net%20mvc%2C%20ra...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=asp.net%20mvc%2C%20rails%2C%20node.js%2C%20python%20django&cmpt=q)

Assuming people are more likely to search for RoR than the Illinois public
library system or a clothing store in LA, "rails" is still head and shoulders
above the others. Not really sure how accurate of a measure this is as being
the top used framework though.

